# Schlacht um Mittelerde



## Norei (13. September 2010)

Die Wellen schlugen hoch in den letzten Tagen. Bis heute wissen nur die Verantwortlichen, was wirklich hinter den Kulissen passiert ist. Also werde ich die Zwischenzeit nutzen, um einen kleinen Wirtschaftskrimi zu schreiben. Wie jede gute Literatur ist dabei viel Fiktion. Wieviele Fakten darin sind, wird die Zeit vielleicht zeigen.


*Schlacht um Mittelerde -  Warum der F2P Launch in Europa verschoben wurde*

Ein Drama in drei(?) Akten

Akt 1: 2006/07

Es war einmal - so fangen nicht nur Märchen an. In unserem Fall war im Jahre 2006/07 folgende Situation: Ein mittelgroßes amerikanisches Entwicklerstudio hatte es geschafft, eine der größten Lizenzen der Literatur an Land zu ziehen - Turbine entwickelte ein Herr der Ringe MMO. Eine Lizenz dieser Größe darf natürlich nicht daran scheitern, dass die Kunden keine Informationen zu dem Spiel bekommen, also suchte sich Turbine für diese heikle Geschichte Publisher.
In Europa gab es ein englisches Softwareunternehmen, das sich auch ein Teil vom großen MMO Kuchen abschneiden wollte. Durch erfolgreiche Spiele wie Colin McRae und Konsorten war ein hübsches Stückchen Geld da und man hatte eine Tochterfirma für Onlinespiele, nur keine passenden Produkte. Da passte es ganz gut, dass Turbine mit DDO und HdRO zwei Spiele mit großem Bekanntheitsgrad veröffentlichen wollte. Der Deal war gemacht und Codemasters Online bekam den europäischen Vertrieb von DDO und HdRO.

Akt 2: 2008/09

Die Lage begann sich zu ändern. HdRO lief immer ganz gut und mit dem Launch von DDO als F2P hatte Turbine inzwischen zwei Cashcows im Programm. Jedoch machte die Wirtschaftskrise nicht vor Turbine halt, so dass mit alternativen Vertriebswegen experimentiert wurde. Düsterwald erschien als Download only content, was Turbine 100% des Geldes einbrachte und die Rabatte und Sonderangebote verhinderte.
Auf der anderen Seite des Ozeans sah es bei COG (Codemasters Online Gaming) nicht so rosig aus. DDO durfte - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht auf F2P umgestellt werden und fristete ein Schattendasein. Vom Contentnachschub abgeschnitten gab es keine Aussichten auf einen Verbleib bei CM. Archlord wurde auch eingestellt, über die Gründe kann man auch hier spekulieren. Eine Cashcow war es für CM aber sicherlich nie.
Jumpgate Evolution hing dafür weiterhin in der Warteschleife. Und mit jedem vergangenen Tag kam das Damoklesschwert in Form von Star Wars: The Old Republic näher. Denn der Markt für Weltraum MMOs ist sicherlich nicht soo riesig.

Akt 3: 2010
Szene 1: Der Akt begann mit zwei Paukenschlägen. Codemasters wurde von Reliance übernommen und Turbine von Warner. Mit einem Schlag verschieben sich die Schwerpunkte der beiden Partner. Und auch wenn Reliance im MMO Geschäft relativ groß ist, ist ein AAA-MMO wie LotRO sicherlich nicht das typische Geschäft von Reliance. Warner dagegen liefert Turbine alles, was Codemasters bis jetzt war. Einen Publisher, der die Werbe- und Vertriebskanäle kennt. Genug Erfahrung im Serverhosting hat Turbine mittlerweile alleine, auch Spieler in Europa spielen DDO Unlimited auf Turbineservern.
Szene 2: Die Erfahrungen von DDO ermutigten Turbine, den zweiten Schritt zu gehen. Auch HdRO wurde als F2P angekündigt. Riesige Diskussionen, aber die Aussicht auf steigende Umsätze waren zu verlockend. Die Bestandskunden, insbesondere die LTAs, werden mit großzügigen Angeboten geködert, in Zukunft im Shop trotzdem Geld auszugeben.
Szene 3: Das komplette F2P-Betaprogramm wurde von Turbine alleine abgewickelt. Wer testen wollte, musste einen US-Account erstellen. Auf diese Weise kam es zu einer ersten Kundenbindung von Turbine zu den EU-Kunden.
Szene 4: Warner(!) gibt in Europa(!) in einer gemeinsamen Presseerklärung mit CM das gemeinsame Releasedatum bekannt. Viele Spieler fragen trotzdem, ob die Ankündigung auch für Europa gilt, weil CM nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt wird.
Szene 5: Am Tag des Headstarts in den USA gibt CM bekannt, dass Band 3 Buch 2 und das F2P nicht zum avisierten Zeitpunkt live gehen können. Ein neuer Termin kann nicht(!) genannt werden.
Szene 6: Diverse Aussagen Manekis erhellen das Bild.


> Wir erwarten derzeit eine Verspätung von über einer Woche, potentiell würden wir Ende des Monats starten, sind aber noch immer nicht in der Lage ein konkretes Datum anzugeben.





> Wie ihr wisst, hatten wir als Startdatum den 10. September anvisiert und bis vor Kurzem waren wir der Meinung, dass dies auch möglich sei.





> Hinsichtlich der erwähnten Herausforderungen, denen wir uns bei der Einführung gegenüber sahen, gibt es die guten Neuigkeiten, dass unser Shop und die neuen Server startbereit sind und lediglich auf ein paar finale live-Stresstests warten, welche durchgeführt werden müssen.





> Da sich die Situation wortwörtlich von Stunde zu Stunde verändert hat, war es uns einerseits nicht möglich und andererseits fühlten wir uns nicht sicher genug, euch irgendetwas Definitives zu sagen.


Quelle

[SPEKULATION ON!!!]

Was ist dort also passiert? Wie man aus den vorigen Szenen erkennen kann, hat sich das Verhältnis von Turbine zu CM gewandelt. War zu Beginn CM noch der "große" Partner (wir erinnern uns, das MoM auf der COG-Messe Connect angekündigt wurde), wird CM nun nicht mehr gebraucht.
Und nun kommt F2P. Turbine hatte ja schon vor einiger Zeit angekündigt, auf Dauer sämtliche Operationen ins eigene Haus zurückholen zu wollen und DDO als Vorreiter zeigt auch hier wieder, wie ernst es ihnen damit ist. Wenn Turbine aber die Spieler nach Beendigung des Vertrags mit CM zurückholen will, müssen entsprechende Daten von CM übernommen werden, Spieler wollen "entschädigt" werden, etc. Alles Punkte, die Geld kosten. Von daher wäre es Turbine sicherlich am liebsten gewesen, dass alle neuen F2P-Spieler direkt bei ihnen beginnen, trotz Sprachproblematik etc. 
Doch da es bestehende Verträge gibt, ist eine entsprechende Übernahme nicht so einfach. COG ist ohne HdRO faktisch tot. Die schönen Server hätten (bis auf eine JGE-Testversion) nichts, was darauf läuft, Community Management und GMs sind nutzlos etc. Von daher kann CM die Verträge gar nicht abgeben, die Folgekosten wären viel zu hoch, egal was Turbine als Entschädigung bereit ist zu zahlen.
Andererseits sind in dem ursprünglichen Vertrag zwischen CM und Turbine garantiert Sachen wie die Shopsoftware und die Anteile an den Shopumsätzen, die CM an Turbine zu zahlen hat, garantiert nicht geregelt worden.

Schauen wir uns in dem Lichte mal die obigen Aussagen an. CM war Anfang September noch der Meinung, sie würden es bis 10.9. schaffen, können mittlerweile aber nicht mal ein Releasedatum nennen, sie gehen aber von 3 Wochen aus. Im Gegenzug laufen aber Shop und Server einwandfrei. Was kann also passiert sein? Da die Dinge, die CM in Kontrolle hat, Shop und Server, einwandfrei laufen, muss zwischen 1. und 8.9. etwas passiert sein, was von Seiten Turbines kommt. Plausibelste Erklärung: Turbine hat (endlich) die Software geliefert. Warum liefert Turbine erst kurz vor Toresschluss? Weil vorher noch "ein paar Vertragsdetails" zu regeln waren, wie z.B. den Prozentsatz der Shopumsätze, den CM an Turbine zahlen muss. Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass Turbine die Programme zurückgehalten hat, bis die Verträge unterschrieben wurden. Wenn man sich obiges betrachtet, dürfte CM ziemlich an den Vertragsbedingungen zu knabbern haben. Und wenn man sich jetzt die Liveserver betrachtet, hat CM vermutlich erst kurz vor Start festgestellt, dass ihre Server zwar laufen, der Shop auch, dass aber der Traffic zwischen beiden ihr Rechenzentrum in einen Lavakrater verwandelt.
Auch Aktionen wie die gemeinsame mehrsprachige LotRO-US-Homepage http://[url="http://www.buffed.de/r.../www.lotro.com?lang=de"]www.lotro.com?lang=de[/URL] erscheinen in diesem Punkt in einem anderen Licht. Ich hätte mich nicht gewundert, wenn Turbine am 11.9. einen deutsch- und französischsprachigen Client für die US-Server veröffentlich hätte. Denn die Rechte dazu haben sie.

Auswirkungen des Ganzen:

1. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Turbine auf Dauer den Ver- und Betrieb in Europa selbst übernimmt. Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Dabei geh ich davon aus, dass die LTAs auf irgendeine Art und Weise übernommen werden, weil sich sonst viele Europäer über den Tisch gezogen fühlen, dass aber im Voraus bezahlte Monate wie bei DDO verschwinden. Aber auch dafür würde ich meine Hand nicht ins Feuer legen.

2. Codemasters Online wird dann verschwinden und mit ihm Jumpgate Evolution. Nach einigen Wochen wird irgend ein kleines Studio das Spiel wieder ankündigen und es wird als Nischen-MMO für ganz hartgesottene MMO-Raumkämpfer bugverseucht und mit wenig Support erscheinen.

3. Turbine wird als Vorreiter der Shop-MMOs gute Gewinne machen und HdRO wird weiter mit reichlich Content beliefert. Dieser wird aber immer mehr Popcorn als ernsthaftes RPG sein.

4. Auf Jahre hinaus werden die europäischen Forennutzer die CM-Foren zurückersehenen, denn diese sind den US-Foren in Bezug auf Streitkultur um Längen überlegen. Turbine schließt und löscht Posts gerne mal, wenn es ihnen nicht passt.

P.S.: Natürlich ist alles Spekulation. Meine Erfahrung aus vielen Unternehmen lässt das Szenario aber sehr wahrscheinlich erscheinen.  Dem kompletten Artikel liegen aber KEINE Insiderinformationen zu Grunde.


----------



## nirvanager1 (13. September 2010)

Hab mir den Post mal von anfang bis ende durchgelesen und finde, dass du nicht unrecht haben könntest.
CM versuchte einfach ein Stückchen vom Kuchen abzubekommen und jez da es
F2P wird, könnten sie überflüssig werden.


----------



## joggie1980 (13. September 2010)

Immer diese spekulationen das mit Turbin und CM ist jetzt jedes mal so gewesen wenn ein großes Addon kommt.
Turbin will CM raushaben und umgekehrt ,die sache ist der eine kann nicht ohne den anderen und da wird sich nichts dran ändern .
Aber bevor ich jetzt zu viel schreibe warte ich auf Vetaro der bringts wieder auf dem Punkt.


----------



## elisia (13. September 2010)

Mir entzieht sich der sinn des gesammten Posts.Spricht da jetzt ein entäuschter Jump gate evulution herbeisehner?, oder jemandem dem langweilig ist?, und ein wirtschaftszenario niederschreibt was wie er selbst sagt purer spekulation entspringt, mit dem sinn uns bitte was mitteilen zu wollen ? 

Und @joggie1980  Sorry Großes Addon ? , das ist kein Addon nur die umstelleung von  bezahl mmo auf free to play(was ja eigentlich kein free to play ist), eben mit dem sinn denn leuten soviel geld wies nur geht aus der tasche zu ziehen.. 

Naja wie gesagt ich versteh den ganzen sinn dieses Eintrages hier nicht. Ist so interesant wie ein sack reis der in china umfällt, sorry soll nicht bös gemeint sein aber, das ist mal wieder ein sinnloser beitrag.


----------



## Norei (13. September 2010)

elisia schrieb:


> Mir entzieht sich der sinn des gesammten Posts.Spricht da jetzt ein entäuschter Jump gate evulution herbeisehner?, oder jemandem dem langweilig ist?, und ein wirtschaftszenario niederschreibt was wie er selbst sagt purer spekulation entspringt, mit dem sinn uns bitte was mitteilen zu wollen ?


Um den Leuten einfach was zum Nachdenken zu geben? Spekulationen müssen ja auch nicht immer falsch sein


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nein, JGE sehne ich nicht herbei. Ich bin auch bei HdRO mehr als genug ausgelastet.


----------



## Dargrimm (13. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> P.S.: Natürlich ist alles Spekulation. Meine Erfahrung aus vielen Unternehmen lässt das Szenario aber sehr wahrscheinlich erscheinen.  Dem kompletten Artikel liegen aber KEINE Insiderinformationen zu Grunde.



Nachdem ich deinen Post gelesen habe, möchte ich auch mal meine *rein persönliche Meinung* dazu kuntun: 

Finde ich gut, dass du es selbst noch einmal erwähnst: Das von dir beschriebene Szenario sowie deine Einleitung in 3 Akten basieren einzig auf Spekulation und hat mit Tatsachen recht wenig zu tun. Zum Beispiel erwähnst du den vorherigen Publisher für USA (was für Turbine als US-Unternehmen wahrscheinlich deutlich wichtiger ist, als alle anderen Märkte) - Midway - nicht mit einer Silbe. CM war dort niemals für Lotro/HdRO tätig. 

Auch der Hinweis auf Jumpgate Evolution und das Damokles-Schwert SW:TOR ist mehr als fraglich, wird das eine doch ein klassisches MMO mit nahezu 100% Fokus auf "Bodenmissionen" im Star Wars Universum, wird bei Jumpgate nur geflogen - ebenso könntest du sagen Need for Speed ist eine Bedrohung für Fifa Soccer, sind ja beides Sportspiele... 

Rein persönlich finde ich es schade, dass du hier eine Verschwörung zu wittern scheinst und irgendwie darauf abzielst, sowohl Turbine als auch Codemasters schlecht darstehen zu lassen - warum? 

Viele Grüße 

Flo


----------



## Norei (13. September 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> Rein persönlich finde ich es schade, dass du hier eine Verschwörung zu wittern scheinst und irgendwie darauf abzielst, sowohl Turbine als auch Codemasters schlecht darstehen zu lassen - warum?


Meine Absicht war in keinster Weise, Turbine oder CM schlecht dastehen zu lassen. Ich sehe da auch keine Verschwörung, auch wenn ich es reißerisch geschrieben habe. Aber wer mal von dem einzelnen Release wegschaut, sieht, dass die Frage, ob Turbine oder CM in Zukunft die Server in Europa hosten, für jeden einzelnen Spieler relevant ist. 

Und die Veränderung in den einzelnen Positionen ist in keinster Weise Spekulation. Wer jetzt davon ausgeht, dass halt alles so weitergeht, nur weil es bisher so war, ist m.E. naiv. Was genau passieren wird, weiß noch keiner. Aber wenn vielleicht im nächsten Jahr die Meldung kommt, soll keiner sagen, das war nicht vorhersehbar.


----------



## Caskaja (13. September 2010)

Mich störte es auch, und es fiel mir auch direkt auf, das Midway in keinster weise erwänt wurde, obwohl sie die Publisher von LOTRO US sind bzw waren. Ebenso wird mit keinem wort erwähnt, das Atari der Publisher von DDO war bzw ist.
Den bezug zu Jumpgate verstehe ich beim besten willen nicht, NetDevil bringt ja nun erstmal Lego Universe auf den Markt, das hier von Warner vertrieben wird, die wiederrum ja in den USA nun Turbin geschluckt haben. Deswegen glaube ich nicht, das Jumgate einfach so verschwindet, so wie du es beschrreibst, klingt es so als würde COG Jumpgate entwicklen.

COG hat kein DDO mehr, da die Betreiberlizenz abgelaufen ist und Turbine sich nun auch um den Europäischen markt kümmert, COG hat demnach als Aktuelles spiel nur noch HDRO und Jumpgate (Alpha).
Es könnte gut möglich sein, das COG sich zurückzieht und auch HDRO Europe von Turbine übernommen wird. Aber das man die probleme die Codemasters immoment hat, darauf schliesen lässt, find ich albern.
Das in Europa schon lange ein anderes System benutzt wurde, als in den USA wurde schon mehrfach bestätigt und bewiesen, warum sollte die umstellung davon eben keine Probleme machen?

p.s. Ich rechne auch stakt damit das 
1. COG die HDRO Lizenz verlieren oder abgeben wird
2. COG sich komplett aus dem Markt verabschiedet, Codemasters tritt als Publisher ja nur noch in GB auf und der rest von Europa wird von Koch Media veröffentlicht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (13. September 2010)

Codemasters haben es ja auch geschafft, Operation Flashpoint 2 in kürzester Zeit verrecken zu lassen. 2 Patches mit etwas DLC, weiterhin massive Probleme im Forum aber niemand reagiert, stattdessen kommt die Mitteilung: "Dieses Produkt ist [nach wenigen Monaten] EOL, kein weiterer Support mehr." - ICH bin auch sehr skeptisch, ob und wie codemasters diese Entwicklung überleben will. Zumal, was auch noch ansteht, die Charaktertransfers von DDO Europe nach Turbines DDO, die auch seit sicher 2 Monaten angekündigt sind, aus welchen Gründen auch immer (Patience meinte zu Gamescom wörtlich, mündlich "das ist bald soweit, das kann nächste Woche eigentlich schon losgehen") nicht stattfinden. Verschwörung hin oder her, aber es entbehrt definitiv nicht der Spekulation, was da hinter den Kulissen so geschieht. Böswilligkeit zu unterstellen, halte ich also für übertrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfreeman (13. September 2010)

Hallo miteinander,

den Post von Norei find ich sehr gut - auf die Frage vieler, was er mit solch einem Spekulationsthread erreichen möchte, denke ich, das weiss er selbst nicht.

Vermutlich geht es ihm wie mir auch, dass eine Art Enttäuschung sich breit gemacht hat, verbunden vielleicht mit Wut darüber, sich auch fragend, ob es normal ist, mit Kunden so umzugehen wie es seit einem Jahr praktiziert wird:

Mangelnde Kundenbetreuung durch fehlende bzw. verlässliche Informationen.

So gut wie keine neuen Inhalte über einen unüblichen langen Zeitraum (SG und DN kann ich schon lange nicht mehr sehen, und BG empfind ich nur als Schikane)

Die Finte mit den Lifetimeaccounts für 110 Euro und ein zwei Wochen später die Umstellung auf F2Play - ja ja- jetzt kommen wieder die Belehrer und ewigen Fanboys, die sagen "wo da ein Widerspruch bzw. Zusammenhang sein soll ... Fakt ist, ich lasse mich nicht gerne fremdbestimmen und ich hätte mir den Zweit-Lifetime für meine Frau (sicher wie viele andere ebenso) auch nicht gekauft!

Verschiebung des angekündigten F2Play ohne ausreichende Hintergrundinformationen, wie lange in etwa dieser Zustand andauern könnte.

Mir würden noch viel mehr Dinge einfallen- aber es ist mir zu mühsam, mich weiter mit solchen Sachen auseinander zu setzen.

Generell haben die Betreiber des Spieles zu viel Energie in das neue Abkassiermodell und zu wenig Energie in die Kundenbefriedigung durch neue Inhalte gesteckt. Man zahlt ja Monatsbeiträge für Content, und nicht, dass aufgrund meiner Beiträge ein neues Geschäftsmodell gestaltet wird!!!

Ich selbst werde HdRO für mindestens 1 Jahr beiseite legen und wieder WoW spielen (Cataclysm steht ja vor der Türe). Mag sein, dass Blizzard andere Mängel hat, aber bei denen weiss man, woran man ist. Und man bekommt wirklich massenhaft Inhalte für seine Monatsbeiträge.

Nach einem Jahr werde ich die Situation neu bewerten :-).

Jo- warum schreibe ich das Ganze: In der Hoffnung, dass viele andere es mir gleich tun, und solches wie das oben genannte Verhalten abstrafen.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## rhcurly (13. September 2010)

> P.S.: Natürlich ist alles Spekulation. Meine Erfahrung aus vielen Unternehmen lässt das Szenario aber sehr wahrscheinlich erscheinen.  Dem kompletten Artikel liegen aber KEINE Insiderinformationen zu Grunde.



Wirklich nicht !? ;-)

Der Artikel ist ok. Die Frage was er damit ereichen will, ist mener Meinung nach völlig überflüssig. Er möchte eine Disskusion anregen und mutmaßt, was völlig ok ist.

Ich laß ihn gerne. Es ist eine weitere Möglichkeit, die in Betracht gezogen werden "KANN", nicht "MUSS"!

Wir werden nur leider nie wirklich eine Antwort darauf bekommen. 

Überhaupt verstehe ich die Aufregung garnicht. Es wird schon kommen. Spätestens, wenn es fertig ist :-)


----------



## dhorwyn (14. September 2010)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Verschiebung des angekündigten F2Play ohne ausreichende Hintergrundinformationen, wie lange in etwa dieser Zustand andauern könnte.
> 
> 
> Generell haben die Betreiber des Spieles zu viel Energie in das neue Abkassiermodell und zu wenig Energie in die Kundenbefriedigung durch neue Inhalte gesteckt. Man zahlt ja Monatsbeiträge für Content, und nicht, dass aufgrund meiner Beiträge ein neues Geschäftsmodell gestaltet wird!!!
> ...




Dem kann ich fast so zustimmen, ausser dass ich auch weiterhin HdRO spielen werde, aber erstmal seltener bis wirklich neuer Content kommt (der angekündigte Instanzen-Cluster zb. oder Isengard). Auf ein MMO mag ich mich jedenfalls nicht mehr festlegen wenn es durch ein zweites spielerische Abwechslung gibt. Dass ich für beide keine Zeit (mehr) hab mag gut sein, vielleicht aus der Sicht von Vielspielern nichtmal für eines, aber ich mag das spielen was mir Spaß macht, und das schliesst nicht aus dass es zwei MMOs sind, mein LTA ist sogut wie abbezahlt, da kann man sich dann schonmal 13 Euro im Monat für ein zweites leisten, derzeit ist das bei mir auch nach einem Jahr Pause wieder WoW weils einfach Spielspaß bringt und zwar innerhalb kurzer Zeit (Battlegroundjoin innerhalb von 1 Min, Instanzbesuch innerhalb von 10min als DD per Suchtool, und die "Welt" geht auch langsam unter, die Events will ich nicht verpassen) und ich mich von den Lotro-Instanzen mehr als satt gesehen habe - wenn ich schon nur SG höre dreht sich mir der Magen um - so kann ich spielen wie ich will, mal wieder in Mittelerde, mal in Azeroth, einloggen nur um einzuloggen ist in jedem Spiel der Spaßtod.  Man könnte sagen "dann spiel Lotro nicht so oft, dann machts wieder Spaß" aber ich hab ja nichtmal wirklich viel gespielt, man kennt halt die paar Instanzen innerhalb eines Jahrs in und auswendig da muss man nichtmal regelmäßig spielen - klar ist das auch bei WoW so, und hätte ich in Wotlk nicht 1 von 2 Jahren Pause gemacht, würds mir da auch so ergehen. Aber die Abwechslung lässt beide Spiele wieder für mich aufleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das eine findet man dort besser, das andere da - wie sooft auch im richtigen Leben - ich geh auch manchmal zu Laden x weil mir die Brötchen da besser schmecken, dafür hat der eine den Aufstrich y der mir besser schmeckt^^


----------



## Kobold (14. September 2010)

Alles Spekulation... Ja, mehr auch nicht. Ohne echte Insiderinformationen ist dies nur heisse Luft.

Eines wird immer so bleiben wie es ist: Turbine will mit HdRO Geld machen. Es geht nicht darum, die schöne Welt von Mittelerde mit Leben zu füllen oder Tolkins Erbe lebendig zu halten - *HdRO ist eine Kuh zum Melken*. So wie JEDES andere Spiel auch.

Wenn der Milchfluss weniger wird, müssen mehr Kühe... Äh Kunden her. Und wenn es Kühe gibt, die bereits im Vorraus pauschal abgemolken wurden (Lifetimeabo), so muss man versuchen diese erneut anzuzapfen, indem man extra Pay-Content liefert, den man dann von allen Kühen neu melken kann. Egal ob VIP-Kuh, Premium-Kuh oder Nonpay-Kuh.

Da aber die meisten Kühe zu faul zum selber grasen sind, wird es hauptsächlich "Fastfood" geben, den die Massenkuh dann nebenbei verzehrt. Das ist billig in der Herstellung und die anspruchsvolleren Kühe fallen dabei nicht ins Gewicht, da deren "Milch" nur einen geringen %-Satz ausmacht.
Somit wird HdRO immer mehr verflachen und zu einem Massenprodukt werden. Gearscore und ähnlicher Unsinn wird uns in Zukunft ebenso begegnen, wie tiefes Niveau, welches man aus anderen MMORPGs kennt und fürchtet.

Das F2P in Europa noch nicht aktiviert ist, sehe ich vorerst positiv. Noch dürfen die Amerikaner sich mit den Startproblemen herumschlagen.
Wer dabei hinter den Kulissen das Geld aberntet, ist mir dabei egal. Solange es im Spiel Spaß macht, zu verweilen, werde ich dort bleiben - Wenn dies endet, werde auch ich weiter ziehen.
Alternativen gibt es zum Glück inzwischen genug und heute kann es sich kein MMORPG mehr leisten, seine Küh... Äh, Kunden zu verärgern.
"Guild Wars 2" steht in den Startlöchern und auch andere MMOGs werfen ihre Schatten vorraus. Sogar Blizzards "Wold of Warcraft" zeigt auch deutlich, dass viele dem Spiel heute den Rücken kehren, da es gute Alternativen gibt. (Nur die Chinafarmbots bleiben dem Game treu).

Warten wir mal ab, was aus HdRO wird. Spekulieren hilft da wenig.


----------



## Vetaro (14. September 2010)

Ich wollt nur sagen dass ich eigentlich gar kein Bedürftnis habe, hier irgendwas beizutragen.


----------



## Norei (14. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur sagen dass ich eigentlich gar kein Bedürftnis habe, hier irgendwas beizutragen.



Ich hatte schon Sorgen, du bist krank.


----------



## Vetaro (14. September 2010)

Ich bin krank.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. September 2010)

was ich lustig fände, wäre, diesen thread in 2 jahren nochmal auszugraben und schauen obs stimmt^^

aber da dem thread ja wie oben erwähnt keine insider informationen zugrunde liegen wird es sehr schwer sein eine zutreffende voraussage zu treffen

aber ich bin gespannt - ich persönlich rechne ja auch damit dass CM langfristig die publishingrechte verliert

aber aus spielersicht muss ich sagen dass ich froh bin dass CM f2p noch nicht gepatched hat, da sie in den usa ja doch ganz schön viele bugs haben dürften
was ich CM aber negativ vorhalte ist, dass sie nachwievor my.lotro nicht integriert haben, was ich echt schade finde


----------



## Wizzkid (21. September 2010)

Zu diesem Thema gibt es doch schon im offiziellen HdRO/CM-Forum einen überladenen Thread (1.268 Beiträgen auf 127 Seiten) mit teils total verworrenen Theorien und völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogenen Spekulationen - jetzt auch hier?


----------



## rhcurly (22. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur sagen dass ich eigentlich gar kein Bedürftnis habe, hier irgendwas beizutragen.




Und warum machst du es dennoch? 



Wizzkid schrieb:


> [...]mit teils total verworrenen Theorien und völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogenen Spekulationen - jetzt auch hier?[...]



Also ich finde ja, dass das Ei zuerst da war!


----------



## Norei (22. September 2010)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema gibt es doch schon im offiziellen HdRO/CM-Forum einen überladenen Thread (1.268 Beiträgen auf 127 Seiten) mit teils total verworrenen Theorien und völlig an den Haaren herbei gezogenen Spekulationen - jetzt auch hier?



Als ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, war der Thread noch nicht in Ansätzen so überladen. Dass CM es aber innerhalb von weiteren 8 Tagen nicht geschafft hat, einen Releasetermin zu veröffentlichen, während sie weiterhin bekanntgegeben haben, dass technisch bis auf einen letzten Stresstest alles ok ist, widerspricht meinen Theorien NICHT!

Ich würde jetzt meine Spekulation gerne mit Prädikaten wie "investigativer Journalismus" etc. rechtfertigen, eigentlich wollte ich aber nur meine Gedanken mal veröffentlichen. Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Grund gefunden, sie zu ändern.


----------



## Wizzkid (22. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Als ich den Beitrag geschrieben habe, war der Thread noch nicht in Ansätzen so überladen.


Ok, da waren es nur schlappe 898 Beiträge auf 90 Seiten...

Fakt ist:
mit der BETA-Version war Turbine zwar zufrieden, aber wie sich bei der Veröffentlichung heraus stellte, verbugt. Das kommt in den besten Firmen vor. Deswegen nennt sich das ja auch BETA.
Zwischen Testserver und Liveserver scheint es Unterschiede zu geben, welche das sind, daß solche Bugs erst dann auftreten, weiß ich nicht.
Inzwischen wurden etliche Patches und Hotfixes in der US-Version nachgeliefert (am 16.9. waren es 77 Updates). Gerade Server, Account und Shop waren von massiven Fehlern betroffen.
Der aktuelle Patch läuft seit 20.9. auf dem US-Testserver und wird als offizieller Patch angekündigt.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß Turbine/CM es so handhaben wie in den letzten drei Jahren, wird bis zu dessen Freigabe gewartet anstatt eine verbugte Version in der EU zu veröffentlichen und dann bekommen die EU-Spieler endlich, worauf sie schon lange warten.

Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie man aus rein technischen Pannen solche Theorien entwickeln kann?
Mit "investigativem Journalismus" hat das wirklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## Norei (22. September 2010)

Wizzkid schrieb:


> Der aktuelle Patch läuft seit 20.9. auf dem US-Testserver und wird als offizieller Patch angekündigt.
> Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß Turbine/CM es so handhaben wie in den letzten drei Jahren, wird bis zu dessen Freigabe gewartet anstatt eine verbugte Version in der EU zu veröffentlichen und dann bekommen die EU-Spieler endlich, worauf sie schon lange warten.
> 
> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie man aus rein technischen Pannen solche Theorien entwicklen kann?
> Mit "investigativem Journalismus" hat das wirklich nichts zu tun.


Dann kannst du mir sicherlich zwei Fragen beantworten:
1. Was ist an diesem Patch so weltbewegend, dass CM darauf warten müsste?
2. Warum konnte CM selbst gestern noch kein Datum nennen?


----------



## Wizzkid (22. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> 1. Was ist an diesem Patch so weltbewegend, dass CM darauf warten müsste?
> 2. Warum konnte CM selbst gestern noch kein Datum nennen?



1. Wer macht sich die Arbeit und spielt eine fehlerhafte (US-)Version auf (EU-)Liveserver, wenn er weiß: es sind schwere Fehler (User-Accounts, Shop, Gameplay) enthalten, die gepatcht werden?
Und es ist nicht nur ein Patch, sondern es wurden inzwischen mehrere aufgespielt.

2. ...weil sie es nicht wissen? Weil der letzte Patch noch auf dem Testserver getestet wird?
Sollen sie sich hinstellen und sagen, "wir veröffentlichen (z. B.) am 23.9." ohne zu wissen, ob der Patch in Ordnung ist und den ganzen Unmut einzelner nochmal über sich ergehen lassen?

Ich persönlich würde sowas nicht meinen Kunden präsentieren wollen. Dann lieber in Kauf nehmen, daß ein kleiner Teil der Spieler verärgert ist.
Wenn man sich ansieht, wer sich in den offiziellen Foren darüber aufregt, sind das immer dieselben und nur ein kleiner Teil der Spielergemeinde.
Weil man hauptsächlich deren Kommentare findet, ergibt sich natürlich der Eindruck, daß hier massiv verärgerte Spieler protestieren - dem ist nicht so.
Der überwiegende Rest zuckt mit den Schultern, sagt sich, ist nicht zu ändern, ärgerlich, aber wartet ab und ist eigentlich ganz froh, eine bugfreiere Version zu bekommen

PS: In meinem Spielerumfeld, ich würde mal grob so ca. 60 Leute schätzen, Sippe, Raids, gibt es keinen, der seinem Unmut (wenn denn vorhanden) im offiziellen Forum freien Lauf lässt.
Es gibt nur ein halbes Dutzend, die sich überhaupt im Forum beteiligen.


----------



## Vetaro (22. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt meine Spekulation gerne mit Prädikaten wie "investigativer Journalismus" etc. rechtfertigen, eigentlich wollte ich aber nur meine Gedanken mal veröffentlichen. Bis jetzt habe ich keinen Grund gefunden, sie zu ändern.



Genau. Wie wir Atheisten sagen: Wir glauben einfach mal irgendwas, was wir uns ausgedacht haben, bis bewiesen wird, dass Gott _doch_ existiert.
Dies ist humor.


----------



## Norei (22. September 2010)

"Mein Herr, a + b / n = x, also existiert Gott. Antworten Sie mir!"


----------



## Kalyptus (22. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> "Mein Herr, a + b / n = x, also existiert Gott. Antworten Sie mir!"



Nein das geht anderst.

Die Anzahl der Planeten ist  Unendlich
Die Anzahl von Planeten mit Intelligenz ist endlich

Unendlich / Endlich = 0

Womit bewiesen währe es  gibt keine Planeten mit Intelligenz.


----------



## Montoliou (22. September 2010)

Die Anzahl der Planeten ist unendlich? Wer sagt denn sowas?? Dann müsste das Universum ja unendlich schwer sein. Blöd wenn man relativ genau weiß wieviel Masse es im Kosmos gibt?!?


----------



## Tschubai (22. September 2010)

Noch nen Stückchen Spekulatius zum Toast?
Mann, mann, was fürn aus den Fingern gesogener Schwachsinn.......


----------



## Kovacs (22. September 2010)

mir fällt immer nur der Kapitän auf dem nur halb fertigen Schiff im Dock ein der ausruft: "HEUTE ist Stapellauf! Termin ist Termin!"


----------



## Norei (24. September 2010)

Tschubai schrieb:


> Noch nen Stückchen Spekulatius zum Toast?
> Mann, mann, was fürn aus den Fingern gesogener Schwachsinn.......



Nur eine Stellungnahme von Maneki von heute:


> Auch über Interna, die die Verspätung begründen würden, können wir leider nicht reden. Ich richte das meinem Arbeitgeber gerne aus, redgandii, aber ich fürchte mein Arbeitgeber ist sich darüber schon lange im Klaren.


Quelle

Der Satz von redgandii ist übrigens


> Liebe Maneki würdest du bitte deinem Chef ausrichten, das ich mich als Kunde von euch (CM) langsam verdammt (zensiert vom Ersteller) vorkomme und euer Firmenansehen von Woche zu Woche gegen Null tendiert. (um noch höflich zubleiben)



Sollte jemand jetzt wirklich noch glauben, dass CM nur Probleme hat, das Abrechnungssystem anzuschließen, ich hätte da noch ein paar Tonnen Stahl vom Eiffelturm zu verkaufen.


----------



## elisia (24. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Nur eine Stellungnahme von Maneki von heute:
> 
> Quelle
> 
> ...




Meine Güte existiert dieser thread hier den immernoch, im endeffekt bleibt mir selber nur eine Schlussfolgerung, zu dem ganzen bla bla Herr der ringe hab ich jetzt schon 3 mal durchgekaut. Alle gebiete alle quests, seit dem ach so Tollen Düsterwald und Buch 1, gabs nichts neues.
Mir ist es im Grunde vollkommen egal, und das beziehe ich nur auf mich ,ob dieser Patch und Free to Play nun kommt oder nicht er bringt sowieso kaum neues ,und das bisschen was dabei ist macht doch kein neues Spiel draus.

Daher bin ich genauso froh wie manche andere, das es von CM nicht aufgespielt wurde,denn dann würdeunser guter Norei wohl theorien über zu frühe veröffentlichte free to play und buch patches hier schreiben. Diese gebärden hier ständig mit diesen tollen theorien und hirngespinsten, aus den fingern gesogener quark mit sahne oben drauf.

Und aussagen von maneki wenn kümmert es im endeffekt.Selbst der Spieler der die Frage an Maneki gestellt hat würde wenn es jetzt verbuggt veröffentlicht wäre seinen selben oder noch schlimmeren Unmut kundtun über die Unfähigkeit Turbines, ...........und haste nicht gesehen....und blablabla ach war das mal toll sich geistig zu ergießen  *blubb* Rechtschreibefehler vergessene Buchstaben dürfen behalten werden kein Umtauschrecht.


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. September 2010)

Alter... das tut weh zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elisia (24. September 2010)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Alter... das tut weh zu lesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Knurrbauch eine Schmerztablette reich :-) rosa brille aufsetzt und sagt alles wird besser *g*.


----------



## Knurrbauch (24. September 2010)

Unsere Sprößlinge sollen demnächst im Unterricht zur Lektüre von Tageszeitungen "genötigt" werden, um ihr politisches und vor allen Dingen sprachliches Bewußtsein zu fördern. Manchmal denke ich schon... mh.. deutsch ist keine häßliche Sprache, kann sogar sehr melodisch sein, und so wie manche darauf herumtrampeln ist scheußlich hoch grausam. Aber das geht schon zu weit. Trotzdem verlangt es selbst in der Eile unheimlich wenig reale Konzentration, sein Geschriebenes mit Satzzeichen zu spicken. Der Adressat der Nachricht dankt es im Stillen, der Unmut über das Fehlen jedoch kann nur laut ausgedrückt werden - nicht böse sein, aber Sprache ist nun mal mein Ding, ich will damit niemals Kritik an der Person äußern. Alles ist gut, meine Brille ist übrigens schwarz und die Schmerztablette verträgt sich mit meinem Magenbitter nicht - alles in Grünen Bereich also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (25. September 2010)

Hab bis zum zweiten Akt gelesen dann war genug. Ist ja Abartig deine Schreibweise.. mal nennst es COG dann wieder CM. Lass lieber die Finger vom schreiben.


----------



## Valinar (25. September 2010)

Er hat gleich im ersten Post gesagt das es Spekulation ist deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum manche gleich patzig werden und versuchen ihn zu diskreditieren.
Und nach den Posts von Maneki weis ich auch nicht so recht ob ich glauben soll was Codemasters so von sich gibt.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (27. September 2010)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der Planeten ist unendlich? Wer sagt denn sowas?? Dann müsste das Universum ja unendlich schwer sein. Blöd wenn man relativ genau weiß wieviel Masse es im Kosmos gibt?!?



Falsch. Man(n) gibt vor, das zu wissen. Wie so manches Andere auch. Tatsächlich aber weiss man nichts. Die moderne Wissenschaft hat die Kirche abgelöst. Dummerweise beansprucht sie die Wahrheit genauso für sich, wie die Kirche früher. Es lässt sich aber nunmal bei Weitem nicht Alles wissenschaftlich erklären. Bevor jetzt wieder irgendwelche blöden Kommentare kommen: Ich bin weder Evolutionist noch Kreationist.
Back to Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (27. September 2010)

Hi Melvin,

hast Du schonmal was von modellabhängigem Realismus gehört? Dieser sagt, stark verkürzt, wenn ein Modell die Realität deterministisch beschreibt, dann ist dessen Wahrheitsgehalt anzuerkennen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das Licht. Newton hatte bestimmt, daß Licht aus sogenannten Korpuskeln, einzelnen Lichteilchen, besteht. Diese Annahme liess sich in der Natur beobachten. Licht bewegte sich immer mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit auf einer geraden Bahn. Hielt man eine Bariere in das Licht wurde dies aufgehalten. Es tat also genau das, was man von einem aus Teilchen bestehenden Medium erwarten würde.
Dann gabe es aber die Doppelspaltversuche Ende des 19. Anfang des 20. Jahrhunders. Eine Scheibe mit 2 Spalten wurde mit Licht bestrahlt. Dahinter wurde Photopapier gespannt. Nach der Definition Newtons müssten, aus einer Lichtquelle, jetzt auf dem Photopapier 2 Linien zu erkennen sein. Nämlich die, die in gerader Linie durch den Spalt zur Lichtquelle führen würden.
Dem war aber nicht so. Es entstanden auf halbem Wege zwischen den erwartenen Lichtlinien weitere.
Aus diesem Versuch ließ sich ableiten, daß Licht sich Wellenförmig ausbreitet.
Viele Wissenschaftler waren jetzt schnell dabei, Newtons Korpuskel-Theorie als falsch abzustempeln. Es ließ sich aber Beweisen, das einige Verhaltensweisen von Licht nicht mit der Wellenfunktion erklärbar waren. 

Ist jetzt eine Theorie wahrer? Nein.. Beide beschreiben deterministisch das Verhalten von Lichtstrahlen. Jede in Ihrem Bereich. Es sind beides Modelle. Wenn jetzt aus diesen Modellen Ableitungen entstehen muss man davon ausgehen, daß diese der Realität entsprechen. 

Und genau diese Ableitungen bestimmen zur Zeit das Bild unsere Universums. Die Wissenschaftler glauben NICHT. Sie können berechnen und begründen warum die Auffassung von einem real existierenden Universum zur Zeit so ist und nicht anders. 
Die Religion tut genau das nicht. Und genau aus diesem Grund ist der Vergleich zwischen Religion und Wissenschaft absurd. 
Allerdings, und hier kann ich einige sehr gut verstehen, werden oft "Hypothesen" als die Wahrheit hingestellt. Also noch nicht überprüfte Annahmen, die tatsächlich erst einmal einer Idee entsprechen. Wenn man an der Wissenschaft also seriös teilhaben möchte, muss man differenzieren können, zwischen Hypothesen und Thesen.

Aufgrund des Quantentheorie, ist es übrigens inzwischen unbestritten, das wir REAL in einem Multiversum leben. Da es sich aus deterministisch funktionierenden Thesen ableiten lässt. Solange die zugrunde liegenden Thesen (die ja schon überprüft und bewiesen wurden) also nicht als falsch erkannt werden, womit die Wissenschaft im Gegensatz zur Religion übrigens kein Problem hätte, stimmen auch die Ableitungen daraus.
Wahrscheinlich ist F2P in einem der Multiversen schon aufgespielt worden, und die User ärgern sich dort mit den Bugs rum. So kanns auch gehen.. ;-)

So ich hoffe ich habe euch nicht zu sehr gelangweilt. Aber mir geht dieses mit Inbrunst vorgetragene Pseudowissen tierisch auf den Sack. Das musste mal gesagt werden.

Gruß

Monti

Edit: Typos


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2010)

Die einzigen Leute die behaupten, dass Wissenschaft die Wahrheit für sich beansprucht, sind Leute, die keine Ahnung von Wissenschaft haben.
Ich bitte darum, dass dies eines Tages auf einem Kalenderblatt auftaucht


----------



## Montoliou (27. September 2010)

clap @ Vet


----------



## Norei (27. September 2010)

Ich kann allen, die sich damit beschäftigen wollen, Bill Brysons "Eine kurze Geschichte von fast allem" empfehlen. Da ist schön beschrieben, was die Wissenschaft wann für absolut richtig hielt.
So ist das Alter der Erde bis heute nicht wirklich bekannt, es existieren nur ein paar vage Theorien.

On Topic: Ich hoffe, dass das Abschaffen der Wiedersehenswoche etwas Leben in das Thema bringt. Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mehr, über Warums nachzudenken, sondern will Enedwaith erkunden.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> On Topic: Ich hoffe, dass das Abschaffen der Wiedersehenswoche etwas Leben in das Thema bringt.



Hu? Keine Wiedersehenswoche = mehr Leben? 	= Enedwaith kommt?


----------



## Norei (27. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Hu? Keine Wiedersehenswoche = mehr Leben? 	= Enedwaith kommt?


Mehr 
Keine Wiedersehenswoche = CM kann nicht mehr so tun, als ob doch im Prinzip alle spielen können  = Die müssen langsam mal in die Gänge kommen.

Ich würde jetzt ja auch noch sagen, dass das hoffentlich die CM-Turbine-Verhandlungen beschleunigt, aber die denke ich mir ja nur aus.


----------



## Knurrbauch (27. September 2010)

> Wir hoffen, bald mit Free-to-Play in Europa starten zu können. Gemeinsam mit Turbine arbeiten wir intensiv daran, das neue HdRO Free-to-Play-Update so schnell wie möglich für euch bereit zu stellen.



Steht ja so im Launcher, da musste ich ein bisschen schmunzeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man eher sorum fragen: Warum sollten CM die Wiedersehenswoche beenden, wenn sie das nur unter Druck setzen würde? Wäre das nicht so, als würde man sich selber als Geissel nehmen und sich in der Post briefe mit seinen eigenen abgeschnittenen fingern schicken, um einen dazu zu bringen, endlich was zu tun?

Es klingt weit hergeholt, dass CM das Beendet, wenn sie das nur in Bedrängnis bringen würde. Anders gesagt: Es wäre total nachvollziehbar wenn die die Wiedersehenszeit heute beenden würden, weil sie donnerstag Buch 2 + F2P rausbringen würden - aber es klingt nicht so.


----------



## Montoliou (27. September 2010)

Norei schrieb:


> Ich kann allen, die sich damit beschäftigen wollen, Bill Brysons "Eine kurze Geschichte von fast allem" empfehlen. Da ist schön beschrieben, was die Wissenschaft wann für absolut richtig hielt.
> So ist das Alter der Erde bis heute nicht wirklich bekannt, es existieren nur ein paar vage Theorien.



Hallo Norei,

und genau das stimmt nicht. 
1. sagt Bill Bryson schon relativ genau wie alt die Erde ist. Er beschreibt nur unterwegs wie viele Irrtümer auf dem Weg gelegen haben. (die meistens übrigens kirchlich verbrämte Irrtümer waren)
2. Sind Brysons Informationen aus 2000-2003.
3. In der GEOkompakt - Das Sonnensystem (12/09) lässt sich relativ schlüssig nachlesen wie alt unsere Sonne und damit die Sie umgebenden Planeten sind. Da ist noch eine kleine Fehlertoleranz von ein paar Prozent. Aber wenn die Naturgesetze so wie sie heute gelten immer galten, und davon ist auszugehen, denn es gibt keine Beobachtungen im Licht alter Sterne die anderes vermuten lassen, weiß man das Alter relativ genau.

Also wieder so ein Pseudo-Wissen-Geschwafel. Leute warum bringt Ihr sowas? Um euch lächerlich zu machen? Oder um sagen zu können: "Die (wer auch immer "die" sein sollen) wissens doch kaum, warum soll ichs dann wissen?"
Erklärt's mir. Ich möchte es ehrlich verstehen können.

Gruß 

Monti


----------



## Norei (27. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man eher sorum fragen: Warum sollten CM die Wiedersehenswoche beenden, wenn sie das nur unter Druck setzen würde? Wäre das nicht so, als würde man sich selber als Geissel nehmen und sich in der Post briefe mit seinen eigenen abgeschnittenen fingern schicken, um einen dazu zu bringen, endlich was zu tun?
> 
> Es klingt weit hergeholt, dass CM das Beendet, wenn sie das nur in Bedrängnis bringen würde. Anders gesagt: Es wäre total nachvollziehbar wenn die die Wiedersehenszeit heute beenden würden, weil sie donnerstag Buch 2 + F2P rausbringen würden - aber es klingt nicht so.


Wenn sie Donnerstag F2P bringen würden, hätten wir das heute schon erfahren. Zumindest mit Einschränkungen ("wenn alles klappt"). Ich gehe davon aus, dass bei CM entweder der preisliche Druck zu groß wurde (eher nicht) oder Turbine es ihnen nicht gestattet hat. Und wer sagt, Turbine kann das nicht, hat noch keine Verträge zwischen großen Unternehmen geschlossen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Vertrag zwischen beiden Unternehmen mindestens 200 Seiten umfasst und Details wie die Größe des Turbinelogos auf der europäischen Website und die Dauer der CM-Sequenz im Vorspann regelt. Die Vorstellung, dass Codemasters grundlegende Dinge wie die Wiedersehenswoche alleine festlegen kann, erscheint mir da unrealistisch.




Montoliou schrieb:


> Also wieder so ein Pseudo-Wissen-Geschwafel. Leute warum bringt Ihr sowas? Um euch lächerlich zu machen? Oder um sagen zu können: "Die (wer auch immer "die" sein sollen) wissens doch kaum, warum soll ichs dann wissen?"
> Erklärt's mir. Ich möchte es ehrlich verstehen können.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Eigentlich wollte ich nur sagen, dass das Buch interessant zu lesen und nett geschrieben ist und dass ich es empfehlen kann. Ich wollte es mit einem Beispiel illustrieren, aber es kann durchaus sein, dass da ein paar Sachen durcheinander gekommen sind (vielleicht habe ich es mit dem Alter des Universums verwechselt). Und GEOkompakt als seriöse Quelle zu verkaufen, ist lächerlich. Wenn du es so genau nimmst, dann sag, dass nach jetzigem Modell eine relativ genaue Schätzung existiert. Keiner weiß aber, ob das Modell wirklich stimmt. Und das kann keiner wissen.


----------



## grunzhart (27. September 2010)

Das kommt doch drauf an, wie man Wissen definiert!

Wissen in Naturwissenschaften ist immer nur eine Annäherung in Form von falsifizierbaren Allhypothesen. Auch wenn man früher von verifizierbaren Gesetzen ausging.

Das ist natürlich nicht Wissen in Form von Gewissheit. Aber solange das jeweilige Modell zu dem wahrscheinlichsten Ergebnis kommt, beansprucht es zurecht, zutreffend zu sein.

Man könnte hier auch mit Sherlok Holmes reden:"Wenn wir alles andere ausschließen können, muss das, was übrig bleibt, die Wahrheit sein!".


----------



## Vetaro (27. September 2010)

Ich hab seit einigen Wochen einen Typi in meinem Icq, der mir aufgrund Mangel an coolerem Namen als plzdiekthxbye bekannt ist.
Er ist etwas unterbeschäftigt und lungert viel in den Foren rum. Ich habe das gefühl, er bekommt ein bisschen besser mit als viele leute hier, was alles so passiert - inklusive mir. Der folgende Beitrag basiert auf einer menge kram den er mir geschickt hat, ausserdem sind alle Links von ihm.


*Beobachtungen*
1. Lotro.com hat neuerdings europäische Seiten. Nicht nur "sind sie deutsch? Dann klicken sie hier und sie werden weitergeleitet", sondern volle Seiten mit alles auf deutsch und reviews und so. Das ist insofern überraschend, als dass Lotro.com zu Turbine gehört, die sich die mühe eigentlich nicht zu machen brauchten.


2. Lotro-Europe.com ist aktuell dick instabil. Wenn man es besucht ist es manchmal nicht verfügbar, verweist auf eine art Parent Directory, Links funktionieren nicht, Grafiken funktionieren mal nicht, oder es zeigt sogar eine neuere Webseite. 

Aktuell ist diese neue Seite hier zu erreichen. https://www.lotro-eu...m/Home/Index/en
Hier sind Screenshots all dieser Seiten, falls sie aktuell nicht verfügbar sind.

3. Die Amerikaner stellen die Elefantenfragen - jene, die unübersehbar im Raum stehen: 
Was ist da los? Übernimmt Turbine endlich? Wenn ja, mehr Informationen! Wenn nein, warum sagt ihrs nicht einfach?

 Die Codemasters sagen: Tun wir doch, stimmt alles nicht!

*Auf dem Laufenden Bleiben*
Einerseits geht die Pardy im offiziellen F2P-Forum ab
http://community.cod...discussion-1330

Andererseits im offiziellen Turbine F2P-Forum
http://forums.lotro....Play-Discussion


----------



## MelvinSmiley (28. September 2010)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Hi Melvin,
> 
> hast Du schonmal was von modellabhängigem Realismus gehört? Dieser sagt, stark verkürzt, wenn ein Modell die Realität deterministisch beschreibt, dann ist dessen Wahrheitsgehalt anzuerkennen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist das Licht. Newton hatte bestimmt, daß Licht aus sogenannten Korpuskeln, einzelnen Lichteilchen, besteht. Diese Annahme liess sich in der Natur beobachten. Licht bewegte sich immer mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit auf einer geraden Bahn. Hielt man eine Bariere in das Licht wurde dies aufgehalten. Es tat also genau das, was man von einem aus Teilchen bestehenden Medium erwarten würde.
> Dann gabe es aber die Doppelspaltversuche Ende des 19. Anfang des 20. Jahrhunders. Eine Scheibe mit 2 Spalten wurde mit Licht bestrahlt. Dahinter wurde Photopapier gespannt. Nach der Definition Newtons müssten, aus einer Lichtquelle, jetzt auf dem Photopapier 2 Linien zu erkennen sein. Nämlich die, die in gerader Linie durch den Spalt zur Lichtquelle führen würden.
> ...



Du hast mich nicht wirklich verstanden. Aber wenn du glaubst, man weiss, wieviel Masse das Universum hat....bitte. Ich finds nur sehr amüsant. Ehrlich.

@ Vetaro Du bist ein Depp und bleibst ein Depp. Ich bin sicher, das steht schon in einem Kalender.


----------



## Montoliou (28. September 2010)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht wirklich verstanden. Aber wenn du glaubst, man weiss, wieviel Masse das Universum hat....bitte. Ich finds nur sehr amüsant. Ehrlich.



Sehr fundiert dein Argument. Wirklich du hast mich gerade regelrecht an die Wand geredet. Hammer.. Habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust es für Dich heraus zu suchen.
Die ca. Masse des Universums ist nachlesbar, in ersten Annäherungen, in einer kurzen Geschichte der Zeit von Hawking. Ebenso gute Quellen könnten sein, ein Universum in der Nusschale oder Hawkings neues Universum.

Aber.. ehrlich gesagt.. Vielleicht amüsierst Du Dich einfach weiter und lässt Fakten lieber aus Deinem Hirn. Macht eh net soviel Spass. Und wenn mans beim lesen nicht kapiert hat man nachher sogar noch ein Ego-Problem. Das wollen wir doch net.

Lieben Gruß

Monti


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2010)

Ich stimme euch zu, ich kann vor Melvins argumentativer Darlegung nur den Hut ziehen. Das ist simpel und clever, und beweist, dass er mal wieder recht hat.


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2010)

Was würde nur Harald Lesch zu eurem Gezanke sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (28. September 2010)

Er würde wahrscheinlich einen hochroten Kopf bekommen. Ähnlich wie bei der Sendung, in der er über die Weltuntergangsphantasien einiger Leute geredet hat. ;-)
Sehr empfehlenswert. :-) Wer mag, einfach mal dem Link folgen. :-)

Ach und an eure Durchlaucht Herrn Vetaro:


Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich stimme *euch* zu



Das ist nett von Dir. Aber Du darfst sehr gern weiter beim Nicht-Majestäts-Singular für mich bleiben. ;-)


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2010)

Oh ja, die war geil! Was haben wir hier gelacht. 2012, wir kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (28. September 2010)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Sehr fundiert dein Argument. Wirklich du hast mich gerade regelrecht an die Wand geredet. Hammer.. Habe jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust es für Dich heraus zu suchen.
> Die ca. Masse des Universums ist nachlesbar, in ersten Annäherungen, in einer kurzen Geschichte der Zeit von Hawking. Ebenso gute Quellen könnten sein, ein Universum in der Nusschale oder Hawkings neues Universum.
> 
> Aber.. ehrlich gesagt.. Vielleicht amüsierst Du Dich einfach weiter und lässt Fakten lieber aus Deinem Hirn. Macht eh net soviel Spass. Und wenn mans beim lesen nicht kapiert hat man nachher sogar noch ein Ego-Problem. Das wollen wir doch net.
> ...



Mein Freund, es geht nicht darum, jemanden an die Wand zu reden, geschweige denn, zu überzeugen. Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung kundgetan. Du hast deine Meinung aus einem Buch, auch gut. Für dich scheint ja etwas nur Gültigkeit zu haben, wenn es "nachlesbar" ist. Vielleicht beschäftigst du dich mal nicht nur mit den Pros von Theorien, sondern auch mit den Kontras. Die sind auch nachlesbar, nur nicht ganz so populär. Wie gesagt, ich sage nicht, dass das Eine oder das Andere richtig ist, aber mich bringt es zumindest dazu, zu erkennen, dass es nicht auf Alles eine Antwort gibt. In der Wissenschaft gesteht man sich eben nicht ein, etwas nicht (genau) zu wissen. Da wird aus: "Naja, wenns so nicht ist, dann könnte es ja so sein." sehr schnell: " Das ist so und nicht anders!"

Harald Lesch.....naja, selbstverliebter, überheblicher, in diesem von dir verlinkten Video offensichtlich angetrunkener Möchtegern-Einstein-und-Kant-in-einer-Person.


----------



## Montoliou (28. September 2010)

1. Ich bin nicht Dein Freund.




> Ich habe lediglich meine Meinung kundgetan


2. Eine Tatsachenbehauptung die argumentativ zerpflückt werden kann, wird nicht dadurch wieder richtig, daß man sie als "seine Meinung" hinstellt. Wenn Deine Meinung ist, der Mond ist eckig, muss das nicht einen funken Wahrheit enthalten. Übrigens. Netter Versuch mein Wissen auf "ein" Buch zu reduzieren. Populistisch nicht schlecht. :-)




> Für dich scheint ja etwas nur Gültigkeit zu haben, wenn es "nachlesbar" ist. Vielleicht beschäftigst du dich mal nicht nur mit den Pros von Theorien, sondern auch mit den Kontras.


3. Keine Sorge. Das tue ich. Aus diesem Grund habe ich in meinem ersten Beitrag auch ausgeführt worauf mein, ehrlicherweise übernommenes Wissen, basiert. Wenn Deine "Kontras" deterministisch nachprüfbar wären. Gäbe es die genannten Theorien schon nicht mehr. Solange die von Dir genannten "Pro" es aber sind. Ist es wahrscheinlich, daß diese auch gelten. Nenn mir doch mal ein Beispiel, und zwar ein konkretes, bei dem die Wissenschaft auf dem Holzweg ist. Aber bitte eine These, keine Hypothese. Den Unterschied hatte ich schon erklärt. Oder?



> Harald Lesch.....naja, selbstverliebter, überheblicher, in diesem von dir verlinkten Video offensichtlich angetrunkener Möchtegern-Einstein-und-Kant-in-einer-Person.


4. Wenn Du Dich nur gut fühlst wenn Du andere herab setzt, habe ich jetzt verstanden wes Geistes Kind Du bist und möchte dich diesem dann auch überlassen.

Alles Gute Dir. Auch beruflich.

Monti


----------



## Vetaro (28. September 2010)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> In der Wissenschaft gesteht man sich eben nicht ein, etwas nicht (genau) zu wissen. Da wird aus: "Naja, wenns so nicht ist, dann könnte es ja so sein." sehr schnell: " Das ist so und nicht anders!"



 Die Leute die behaupten, dass Wissenschaft die Wahrheit für sich beansprucht, sind Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben.

EDIT: Den Lesch habe ich jetzt gerade kennengelernt. Wie man einen der _unfassbar seltenen_ Vertreter der Anti-Weltuntergangspropheten als 'betrunken und großkotzig' abhaken und wegwerfen kann, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (28. September 2010)

4. Wenn Du Dich nur gut fühlst wenn Du andere herab setzt, habe ich jetzt verstanden wes Geistes Kind Du bist und möchte dich diesem dann auch überlassen.

Alles Gute Dir. Auch beruflich.

Monti
[/quote]

Na Gott sei Dank tust du das nicht. In keinster Weise. 

Herzlichen Dank für deine aufrechte Anteilnahme an meinem Wohlergehen. Ganz besonders beruflich.


----------



## MelvinSmiley (28. September 2010)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Die Leute die behaupten, dass Wissenschaft die Wahrheit für sich beansprucht, sind Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben.
> 
> EDIT: Den Lesch habe ich jetzt gerade kennengelernt. Wie man einen der _unfassbar seltenen_ Vertreter der Anti-Weltuntergangspropheten als 'betrunken und großkotzig' abhaken und wegwerfen kann, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Ach Vetaro.....was würde ich.....nein.....was würde die Welt nur ohne dich anfangen. Es geht nicht um das Thema seiner Monologe, sondern um die Art und Weise.


----------



## Knurrbauch (28. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tc5JXbyw1C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Montoliou (28. September 2010)

MelvinSmiley schrieb:


> Ach Vetaro.....was würde ich.....nein.....was würde die Welt nur ohne dich anfangen. Es geht nicht um das Thema seiner Monologe, sondern um die Art und Weise.



Die wem nicht gefällt? 
Und wieso verknüpfst Du dann 2 Posts vorher Inhalt und Art und Weise????

Melvin Sorry... ... ... 

 ... Ach vergiss es... *abwinkunddenChatverlässt*


----------



## MelvinSmiley (28. September 2010)

Montoliou schrieb:


> Die wem nicht gefällt?
> Und wieso verknüpfst Du dann 2 Posts vorher Inhalt und Art und Weise????
> 
> Melvin Sorry... ... ...
> ...



Ich kann dir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht folgen.....Wo hab ich Inhalt und Art und Weise in Bezug auf Lesch verknüpft? Ich habe ein Problem mit seinem Charakter, das ist Alles.


----------



## Norei (28. September 2010)

Ich würde alle bitten, sich wieder dem Thema zuzuwenden.


----------



## Blitzbonus (8. Oktober 2010)

also wenn ich mich an diverse mittelmäßige aktionen erinner, aus dem bereich nischenmarkt und tolle titel fällt mir komischerweise Crypitc Studios ein. seltsam...
da ist m.E. JGE kein passender vergleich, aber regt zum lächeln an ;-)

so aus 3000m höhe betrachtet ist der "streit" zwischen europa und usa für mich eher etwas überbewertet. 
ich habe den eindruck, das einverleiben des firmenwertes CM ist nur ein bonus auf einem weg, der ein anderes ziel hat. spekulationen sind allenfalls gedankenspiele für das warten im stau oder etwas das einem langweiligen fußballspiel nahe kommt. 
von daher assoziiere ich regennasse straßen, unfall, viele blaue und gelbe signallampen, ein wenig hektik und schnarchige musik im radio, damit sowas überhaupt entstehen kann. 
rischtisch... warum nicht andere teil haben lassen?

da es ja stark aufs wochenende zugeht, und der ein oder die andere sicher zeit im stau verbringen will (sonst wären wir ja nicht dort, wo wir wären, ne) und sonst keiner ginge, um zu sehen wohin man käme, wenn keiner ginge... wünsch ich euch allen eine tolle autofahrt!

stolz macht mich breit, eine tolle autofahrt die belohung einer langen anstrengenden woche.
früher hats nur mehr spaß gemacht *g
cu
blitz


----------

